# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  ευκολη παραβιαση WPA

## denlinux

Το θεωρούμενο ως ασφαλές κλείδωμα ασύρματων δικτύων WPA, κατάφεραν και "έσπασαν" 2 ερευνητές ασφαλείας με πρακτικό τρόπο.
Στην επίθεση κατάφεραν να υποκλέψουν δεδομένα που στάλθηκαν από το router σε laptop και με τον ίδιο τρόπο μπορούν να στείλουν αλλοιωμένα δεδομένα σε όποιον client είναι συνδεδεμένος στο Wifi router.

Για να το πετύχουν βρήκαν τρόπο να σπάσουν το πρωτόκολλο TKIP (Temporal Key Integrity Protocol) μέσα σε 12 με 15 λεπτά.
Για την ώρα δεν κατάφεραν να σπάσουν τα κλειδιά που ασφαλίζουν τα δεδομένα που στέλνονται από τον υπολογιστή στο Wifi router.

Μέχρι τώρα το TKIP μπορούσε να παραβιαστεί μόνο με επιθέσεις τύπου dictionary attack, με χρήση τεράστιας υπολογιστικής ισχύος, αλλά η τωρινή παραβίαση δεν γίνεται με χρήση dictionary attack.

Το κατάφεραν ξεγελώντας το WPA enabled router και κάνοντας το να τους στείλει μεγάλο όγκο δεδομένων, που σε συνδυασμό με μια μαθηματική ανακάλυψη τους έδωσε την δυνατότητα να το "σπάσουν" σε μικρό χρόνο.

Ο τρόπος θα παρουσιαστεί σε συνέδριο ασφαλείας στο Τόκυο.

----------


## denlinux

ποσα εισητηρια για Τοκιο να κοψω??

----------


## andreas

μαλιστα

----------


## papashark

> Το θεωρούμενο ως ασφαλές κλείδωμα ασύρματων δικτύων WPA, κατάφεραν και "έσπασαν" 2 ερευνητές ασφαλείας με πρακτικό τρόπο.
> Στην επίθεση κατάφεραν να υποκλέψουν δεδομένα που στάλθηκαν από το router σε laptop και με τον ίδιο τρόπο μπορούν να στείλουν αλλοιωμένα δεδομένα σε όποιον client είναι συνδεδεμένος στο Wifi router.
> 
> Για να το πετύχουν βρήκαν τρόπο να σπάσουν το πρωτόκολλο TKIP (Temporal Key Integrity Protocol) μέσα σε 12 με 15 λεπτά.
> Για την ώρα δεν κατάφεραν να σπάσουν τα κλειδιά που ασφαλίζουν τα δεδομένα που στέλνονται από τον υπολογιστή στο Wifi router.
> 
> Μέχρι τώρα το TKIP μπορούσε να παραβιαστεί μόνο με επιθέσεις τύπου dictionary attack, με χρήση τεράστιας υπολογιστικής ισχύος, αλλά η τωρινή παραβίαση δεν γίνεται με χρήση dictionary attack.
> 
> Το κατάφεραν ξεγελώντας το WPA enabled router και κάνοντας το να τους στείλει μεγάλο όγκο δεδομένων, που σε συνδυασμό με μια μαθηματική ανακάλυψη τους έδωσε την δυνατότητα να το "σπάσουν" σε μικρό χρόνο.
> ...


Πριν ποστάρεις κάτι, θα πρέπει να βλεπεις αν υπάρχει ίδιο ή ανάλογο θέμα (βλέπε εδώ) και φυσικά όταν αναδημοσιεύεις άρθρα θα πρέπει να βάζεις και την πηγή μέσα.

Η πηγή προφανώς είναι το www.hlectronica.gr, το οποίο το έχει πάρει από το www.computerworld.com

----------


## cirrus

> Πριν ποστάρεις κάτι, θα πρέπει να βλεπεις αν υπάρχει ίδιο ή ανάλογο θέμα (βλέπε εδώ) και φυσικά όταν αναδημοσιεύεις άρθρα θα πρέπει να βάζεις και την πηγή μέσα.
> 
> Η πηγή προφανώς είναι το www.hlectronica.gr, το οποίο το έχει πάρει από το www.computerworld.com


To be fair to the guy, το συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν έχει σχέση με το GPU accelerated σπάσιμο του WPA.
Η αλήθεια όμως είναι ότι έχει δημιουργηθεί ένα τρελό hype γύρω από αυτό το θέμα, το οποίο παρότι όντως αποτελεί κρυπτογραφική αδυναμία, δεν σημαίνει σε καμία περίπτωση ότι το WPA είναι εντελώς broken (σαν το WEP).
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τους ενδιαφερόμενους στα:
http://dl.aircrack-ng.org/breakingwepandwpa.pdf
http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/wpa-cracked.ars/
http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=tkiptun-ng

----------


## bedazzled

Καλό θα ήταν να αλλάξει ο τίτλος σε «ευκολη παραβιαση WPA/TKIP» για να μην δημιουργούνται εντυπώσεις.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Πριν ποστάρεις κάτι, θα πρέπει να βλεπεις αν υπάρχει ίδιο ή ανάλογο θέμα (βλέπε εδώ) και φυσικά όταν αναδημοσιεύεις άρθρα θα πρέπει να βάζεις και την πηγή μέσα.
> 
> Η πηγή προφανώς είναι το www.hlectronica.gr, το οποίο το έχει πάρει από το www.computerworld.com
> 
> 
> To be fair to the guy, το συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν έχει σχέση με το GPU accelerated σπάσιμο του WPA.
> Η αλήθεια όμως είναι ότι έχει δημιουργηθεί ένα τρελό hype γύρω από αυτό το θέμα, το οποίο παρότι όντως αποτελεί κρυπτογραφική αδυναμία, δεν σημαίνει σε καμία περίπτωση ότι το WPA είναι εντελώς broken (σαν το WEP).
> ...


To αγγλικό κείμενο είναι απείρως ποιο περιγραφικό και ξεκάθαρο από την ελληνική "μετάφραση" τύπου δελτίου ειδήσεων μεγκάλου καναλιού...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Με MIC ή χωρίς ?  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ενδιαφέρον το paper, thanx cirus  :: 

Κοινώς με μικρό rekeying interval δεν προλαβαίνει να σπάσει το MIC και με CCMP only δεν παίζει καν το κόλπο με το TKIP. Αλλά ακόμα και όταν πληρούνται όλες οι προϋποθέσεις κι αν ο άλλος έχει υλοποιήσει όντως QoS και κρατάει το κανάλι ποιο "compact" -κάτι που δεν θίγεται και τόσο στο paper-, σε περίπτωση πχ. πολλών clients με τις standard ουρές, θα βρει ποιο δύσκολα χώρο στο κανάλι να κάνει inject πακέτα αρα δώρο άδωρο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Σίγουρα είναι δύσκολο αλλά αποδεικνύεται ότι υπό προϋποθέσεις είναι εφικτό. Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι, αν το hardware το σηκώνει, η καλύτερη επιλογή αυτή τη στιγμή είναι CCMP.

----------


## schumifer

> Σίγουρα είναι δύσκολο αλλά αποδεικνύεται ότι υπό προϋποθέσεις είναι εφικτό. Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι, αν το hardware το σηκώνει, η καλύτερη επιλογή αυτή τη στιγμή είναι CCMP.


Έψαξα για CCMP στο google, και βρήκα πληροφορίες για το
Center of Culture Marine Phytoplankton. Έχει καμιά σχέση αυτό;

Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις γιατί θεωρείς ότι το CCMP είναι καλύτερο;
Ή απλά επαναλαμβάνεις σαν παπαγαλάκι κάτι_που_διάβασες_κάπου, κάτι_που_άκουσες, κάτι_που_σου_σφύριξε_εμπιστευτικά_στο_αυτί_ο_κολητός_σου;

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Σίγουρα είναι δύσκολο αλλά αποδεικνύεται ότι υπό προϋποθέσεις είναι εφικτό. Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι, αν το hardware το σηκώνει, η καλύτερη επιλογή αυτή τη στιγμή είναι CCMP.
> 
> 
> Έψαξα για CCMP στο google, και βρήκα πληροφορίες για το
> Center of Culture Marine Phytoplankton. Έχει καμιά σχέση αυτό;
> 
> Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις γιατί θεωρείς ότι το CCMP είναι καλύτερο;
> Ή απλά επαναλαμβάνεις σαν παπαγαλάκι κάτι_που_διάβασες_κάπου, κάτι_που_άκουσες, κάτι_που_σου_σφύριξε_εμπιστευτικά_στο_αυτί_ο_κολητός_σου;


Τί έγινε, βρήκες νέο proxy εσύ;  :: 

Ο φούρνος είναι έτοιμος και σε περιμένει!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Σίγουρα είναι δύσκολο αλλά αποδεικνύεται ότι υπό προϋποθέσεις είναι εφικτό. Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι, αν το hardware το σηκώνει, η καλύτερη επιλογή αυτή τη στιγμή είναι CCMP.
> 
> 
> Έψαξα για CCMP στο google, και βρήκα πληροφορίες για το
> Center of Culture Marine Phytoplankton. Έχει καμιά σχέση αυτό;


Ίσως δεν έψαξες καλά.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CCMP
http://books.google.com/books?id=6s9...cmp+encryption

----------

